# My chickens & pumpkins



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Enjoying their thanksgiving feast....


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Love your chickens. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Love the pictures!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Gorgeous chickens!!!!!


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you, here are my six month old girls, they come right up me. They were my first hens. They come all the way up to stairs to greet me and be held.


----------



## Pookadoodis (Oct 1, 2012)

Boot~you have gorgeous birds!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Chickens are so full of personality. Gotta love each and every one of them! Good thing mine are for pets and not dinner hey.  Nice pics!


----------



## garyk1398 (Nov 14, 2012)

Curious to know how long you kept the pumpkins out for them or do they eat the whole thing?


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

The pumpkin will last a couple of days depending how many chickens are eating it. I put it out during the day and put in fridge at night. Then give it to them again the next day. I gave it to them on Thanksgiving and it is almost gone after 5 days. 

Thank you for the comments on my little Booted Bantam Family. I hope to show my two Blue Beauties at the fair next year. Have a great chicken day!!


----------



## CharlieEcho (Nov 25, 2012)

*Pumpkins;*

We just put out pumkins yesterday. Some folks in town were cleaning up the yards while weather permits and we let them bring them out to our chickens. I will probably chop them into smaller pieces today. My wife took most of the seeds to dry in the oven for snacks.


----------

